# Charlotte this weekend



## sasquatch303 (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm going to be visiting Charlotte this weekend and would love to do a race or competitive group ride in the area. 

Does anyone know of one in Charlotte this weekend? I'd appreciate the information on it.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*Agreed...*

Im considering relocating to Charlotte.. and was wondering what the riding was like and what the cycling scene is there. Any tips/info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jwgd (Feb 28, 2005)

*Several good clubs*



funknuggets said:


> Im considering relocating to Charlotte.. and was wondering what the riding was like and what the cycling scene is there. Any tips/info would be greatly appreciated.


There are several good clubs in the Charlotte area. This should give you a good idea of the growing scene in this area. While this is still very much a "carcentric" city, cycling is growing more and more respected every day, IMO. Charlotte is also home to the Time Trial Series at Lowes Motor Speedway and the BoA Invitational Criterium. Plus, within a 2 hour drive, you can do some serious Blue Ridge Mountain riding.

Check out:
http://www.cannonballs-cycling.org/
http://charlottesportscycling.com/
http://www.geocities.com/rrrc.geo/
http://www.gastoncountycyclists.com/default.asp (that's me toasting my latest victory!  )
http://www.tarheeltrailblazers.com/
http://www.bikementor.org/
http://carolinatt.org/v2/
http://www.charlottecriterium.org/

This is just a sample, there's a ton of stuff going on all the time. Hope this helps.


----------



## metropolis (Mar 23, 2004)

My wife and I lived in Charlotte for a short time, I hated it, except for the nightlife. The lack of nice roads to ride on was a big reason for us moving. There is a nice loop downtown around Queens College, and there are some nice roads (still heavily trafficked by cars, IMHO) towards Huntersville. Its' just not the kind of town where you can ride out to the end of your driveway and choose from lots of different routes. Once you get out of the urban areas, the suburban sprawl, complete with HUGE subdivisions that constantly spew minivans and Volvo wagons onto the roads in a non-stop, reckless stream really does not offer any decent riding. 

My advice is that if you move to Charlotte, stay away from the University area near UNCC, stick with uptown, or nearby Mooresville, Cornelius, Lake Wylie, or Lake Norman. 

We moved to rural Davidson County, and it's SO nice (except for the crappy winter).


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

sasquatch303 said:


> I'm going to be visiting Charlotte this weekend and would love to do a race or competitive group ride in the area.
> 
> Does anyone know of one in Charlotte this weekend? I'd appreciate the information on it.


You just have to know where to ride . . . I think Charlotte has some of the best riding that you'll find and still have a city with all the amenities.

Saturdays - 
60 mile ride leaves from the The Spoke bikeshop in Davidson just north of town at 8am. Rolling hills and a solid pace.

40 mile ride leaves from Bike South in Pineville just south of town at 7am. Fast ride. Several strong cat 2s will dictate the pace on this ride, but there are a couple of intersections where everyone regroups.

Sunday -
60 mile ride from Plantation Market in Weddington just south of town. Leaves at 8am. Similar to the ride above with lots of cat 1s and 2s on a non-race weekend. Sections can be hard and fast, but there are regrouping spots after the hard sections and before the next intersection.

Call Bike South or Bicycle Sport and they can probably give you directions to all the rides.

Enjoy


----------

